# Name That Watch!



## DaWoodster (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi,

Complete noob here, but flame retardant!

I think this watch is ~70/80's, any information about it would be appreciated.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150426985625

Paul.


----------



## DaWoodster (Sep 23, 2009)

DaWoodster said:


> Hi,
> 
> Complete noob here, but flame retardant!
> 
> ...


Perhaps I should have put this in the Russian section! (mods feel free to move!)


----------



## DaWoodster (Sep 23, 2009)

2612 & 18 jewels stamped on the movement, 230185 stamped on the back if it helps to identify it!


----------



## DaWoodster (Sep 23, 2009)

DaWoodster said:


> 2612 & 18 jewels stamped on the movement, 230185 stamped on the back if it helps to identify it!


A closer inspection (with the specs on!) reveals it to be a 2612.1

Identical to this:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=40139

A similar one here identified as 80's

http://www.ussrtime.com/cgi-bin/show.pl?search=Sekonda

This seems to indicate 1978 as the introduction of the 2612.1

http://www.wristlounge.com/showthread.php?t=2070

Anyone got a clue as to how to identify the year for this model?

Cheers,

Paul.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

The watch is a Poljot Alarm, badged as Sekonda. The Poljot is very collectable, one of the few mechanical alarm watches easily available to collectors. :yes:

Sekonda was the export arm of the Russian watch industry. They "commisioned" Sekonda badged versions of many Russian watches from most if not all of the various Russian watch factories. These were then exported to the West to earn foreign currency in USD $ or UK Â£, a valuable resource at the time. :lookaround:

Not easy to date Russian watches exactly, information is sketchy, and serial numbers not important although records may exist somewheres. It's not like the Swiss high end industry :rofl2:

Nice find anyway, although the Poljot originals seem to be more popular, the Sekonda version is well worth having as an example of the marque. :thumbsup:


----------



## DaWoodster (Sep 23, 2009)

mel said:


> The watch is a Poljot Alarm, badged as Sekonda. The Poljot is very collectable, one of the few mechanical alarm watches easily available to collectors. :yes:
> 
> Sekonda was the export arm of the Russian watch industry. They "commisioned" Sekonda badged versions of many Russian watches from most if not all of the various Russian watch factories. These were then exported to the West to earn foreign currency in USD $ or UK Â£, a valuable resource at the time. :lookaround:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detail.

I'll snag a Pojot version of this when I see one, I love the design and the size is perfect for my dainty 6.5" wrist


----------



## DaWoodster (Sep 23, 2009)

Ok, this post is definitely in the wrong section now...

This blog seems to indicate that it is 1992+

http://www.timezone.com/library/workbench/workbench631661928774694669


----------

